# AlphaD's Road to Rampage.....



## AlphaD (Apr 17, 2013)

Meh couldn't think of a clever title......anyhow I am going to try and start logging my cycle more frequently......currently in week 3 of Test E 250 M/Thurs.

Workout Chest and Biceps yesterday

Flat Barbell Press  4 x8  165, 185, 205, 210  Tempo 4010.....really focusing on slow negative portion and putting time under tension.  Last set I did strip set 210, 185, 165.

Inc DB Press  4 x 8    55, 65, 70, 75  Tempo 4010  same 75, 65, 55 strip on last set

Flat DB Press Fly  4x8  grabbed 45 lbs for this. Not so much focus on Press part but time under tension on downward flye.

Machine Pec deck  3 x 8  S/S w/ pushups to fail.

Machine Preacher  4 x 8  (machine at gym has front middle and back load)  I had a total of 60 lbs dispersed on machine  Tempo 4010
Seated DB Curls  3 x 8   30, 35, 35   last set 35, 30
Single arm Cable Curl (faced away with arm about two inches behind shoulder)  3 x 8  25lb


I felt great, when I went to locker room, I went to sink to wash hands and splash face with water, and I couldn't lift my freakin arms up!  My chest and arms are still thrashed today.
Also, right now I am not worried nor want to compete with anyone here with poundages, since I am applying Time under tension, my poundages are lower then when i run a said 5/3/1 program.

Hunger is out of control, I can't eat enough.  I don't know if it is the AAS, or just knowing that I am on, and "housing food"

Agitation is still there, but not uncontrollable, or towards anyone.

Having a bad case of sleeplessness occasionally happened twice last week and once already this week??!!


Anyhow, Pin Left Quad tomorrow, and workout Quads and calves....

More to come.


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 18, 2013)

Just Test at 500/week?  Are you new to this or just going easy at the moment?  Not that there is anything wrong with test...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2013)

That's all Alpha? I'll be running 500mg/week soon with some Var. Sounds like it's working pretty good. Keep it up man


----------



## Jada (Apr 18, 2013)

Great intro and Lookin forward to following Ur journey, great job on the workout


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 18, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Just Test at 500/week?  Are you new to this or just going easy at the moment?  Not that there is anything wrong with test...



First run man, was going to add in Dbol, but decided to run with Test only.  I have to PH cycles under my belt, but they were a mix of different ones.  I decided to run Test just to gauge what I am feeling off of just that.  Next cycle, well that will be a different story


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 18, 2013)

Georgia said:


> That's all Alpha? I'll be running 500mg/week soon with some Var. Sounds like it's working pretty good. Keep it up man



Yeah I thought about back ending var on this one but don't know enough about it...... Thanks brother.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2013)

Get some var and run it the last 6-8 weeks of your cycle. The test won't usually fully kick in till about week 4 so if you're running 12 weeks of test start running 40-60mg of var weeks 6-12. That gives you 6 weeks to feel Test out and 2 weeks to really feel the effects then put some var in to boost your gains even more. You have 3 more weeks to order you some to give it a go. Won't regret it. I'd run test for 14 weeks and 7-8 weeks of Var.

I'm on my phone not sure if I made sense


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 18, 2013)

Perfect sense man, and I believe that is the path I may follow .  Kinda what I was trying to read up on, but you layed it out perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 18, 2013)

Test only is the best gauge of how your body gna react.  Add an oral next run...you doing the right thing at test only. Good luck.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok so yesterday I pinned left Quad, went real smooth  

Workout was Quads.

Leg Extension (hammer Strength plate load both sides)  4 x 8  Tempo 4010,   90, 100, 120, 130... last set 130, 100, 90 strip set

Hack Squat  4 x 8   155, 175, 205, 225   * Push up fast, slow to lower   I could have done more but I haven't hack squatted in over 1 1/2  and was unclear where I was at in poundages.

Barbell Lunge    2 x 15    100, 100   

Leg Press* Continuous movement and tension, slow and controlled   1 x 20 @ 90, 180 x 15, 270 x 15, then strip 270 x 15, 180 x 12, 180 x 8   

Overall great workout, legs destroyed, had trouble walking steps outside of gym to car! 

Still putting away food, hunger is definitely staying up, which I thankful for. 

Jumped on the TANITA Body Comp Analyzer 

Weight was 203.00 lbs  (so I am up 7 lbs from 196 at start)
Fat %  16%  ( up a 1%, which I knew since I am putting away some food, now that I know I will make diet adjustments)
FFM  170.00lbs

That's it for now!   Back/Hams tonight!

Stay tuned...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 24, 2013)

Quick update.........

*Saturday* I had an excellent Back / Hams workout

Wide grip Pull ups  5 x8
Supported Hammer strength row   4 x8 last set strip set * hold at top 2 sec. 
Two arm Dumbell Row (leaning on incline bench)  4 x 8
Deadlift  * Heavy   4 x 3-5

Seated Leg Curl   4 x 8 then last set strip set
Leg Press (Feet high and Wide)  * 2 sec pause at top  4 x 8  last set strip set
Lying Leg Curl  4 x 8  last set strip set

*Monday* *Pinned Left Quad*

Shoulders and triceps

Seated side db Lats  4 x 8  last set strip set
Bent Over db lat raise (concentrated on protracting the shoulders) 4 x 8
Cable side lat  4 x 12
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 4 x 8  last set strip set

Triceps Cable pushdown (Concentrate on keeping elbows 2 inches behind shoulders)  4 x 8
Lying Tri Ext  4 x 8  last set strip set
Seated Machine dip  4 x 15
one arm cable kickback 4 x 8 last set strip set


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 24, 2013)

Tuesday 

Chest Day

Incline BB Press (concentrated on squeezing inward on bar)  4 x 8
w/up 115, 135; 155, 175, 185,   strip set (205, 175, 135)
Incline Hammer Strength Presses  4 x 8
180, 210, 215, strip set (225, 190, 160)
Flat db presses  4 x 8
45, 55, 60, 65  then 40 for 8 partial reps
Dip Machine  (squeezed hands toward each other for chest focus, no elbow locking)

Biceps

Two arm cable curl *facing away   4x 8
55, 65, 85, strip set (100, 70, 50)
Barbell curl   4x 8
65, 70, 75, strip set (80, 60, 50 )
Incline db curls  4 x8
20, 25, 25, strip set (30, 25, 20)


*Today*

I am taking a day of rest,  my body is thrashed and sore, but in a good way.

I am in week 4 of test cycle, and I did my first Hcg shot yesterday.
As of right now I am running my AI  at 12.5 every 3day.  Seems to be working good that way for now.  

Hunger is still up, still having bouts of sleeplessness, not every night but a couple nights out of the week. Body feels pumped during the day, really like that.  Agitation is still there, but I use the gym for some of that, and when I look agitated my wife gives it up to calm me, so all good.  

Scale as of today was at 206.5, I started at 196.00.  I am feeling great!

More to come.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice log Brother, keep up the good work... AnalogMan


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2013)

Keep it up bro!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 29, 2013)

What did you decide with the var?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2013)

Georgia said:


> What did you decide with the var?



Was going too man, but found out that none was in stock when (and where) I order from........


----------



## PFM (Apr 29, 2013)

Stick to Test only first time out, learn it, know it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 29, 2013)

Var at 50mg is very mild FYI , if u do decide to run it u should notice some effects within a week normally 
I have ran var twice now at 50mg... Will be Gping to 100mg next


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> Stick to Test only first time out, learn it, know it.



I have been on the fence about it.  I am enjoying the Test for sure.  thanks for the advice...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 30, 2013)

Late posting again but here is the update

Saturday * Legs*

Squat  w/up 135 x 20, 20   185 x 8, 205 x 8, 225 x 8, 250 x 8  ( Tempo slow controlled 4040 )

Hack Squat   160 x 8, 175 x8, 180 x 8, 185 x8 then strip set 180 x7, 90 x 8

Walking Kettlebell Lunges  25lbs x 12, 25lbs x 12

Leg Press S/S  180 x 8, 250 x 8, 270 x 8, 300 x 8
Leg Extension  50 x8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8

****** Had great workout, Legs were blown out, limped to locker room


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 30, 2013)

Pinned Left Quad Monday  start of week 5

Today *Shoulders*

rear delt reverse pec flye ( Kept shoulders protracted not retracted )

70 x8, 90 x8, 110 x8, 120 x8  then stripped set 90 x6, 50 x7, 30 x7 

Two arm cable rear bent delts  Protracted slow and controlled

20 x15, 15, 15, 15   

Seated side db lats  Maximum tension slow and controlled

20 x8, 25 x8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8 then strip set 15 x7, 12 x7

Dumbell Shoulder Press

25lbs x 18, 18, 16, 15

35 x8, 45 x 8, 55 x 6, 65 x6, 75 x4


Appetite still up, so I have no problem getting calories in.  I have to modify a bit because my bf% went up to 16.8%.....Battling a minor bit of lethargy...... Sex drive is ramped up and fortunately for me my wife's is too .

Today's weight was 208.3  (a 12 lb gain so far )



More to come...............


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

Update  Week 5   (Test M/TH 250mg)

Pinned right Quad this morning.
I was a little rushed, which I will never do again x- because once in muscle I felt little pinch and I moved my freaking leg, ohhh boy doesn't feel good when your muscle flex with a 25gauge needle in there.  Lesson learned.  Anyhow, gear has been smooth and awesome.

*Leg Day*

Pre-gorging Legs

Leg Ext   Tempo  4040  Slow and controlled  w/up 65x12, 70 x 12; thne 75 x 8, 85 x8, 100 x 8

Leg Press **Feet low  slow push up.   180 x 20,  200 x 20, 210 x 20, 225 x 20

Leg Press Feet High and wide  270 x 8, 360 x 8, 400 x 8, 410 x 8

Leg Ext (again for maximum burn )   60 x20, 60 x 20, 60 x 20
         S/S with Sissy Squat  6, 6, 6

My Legs are trashed again.........had trouble getting into my jeans, and come to think of it I may need some new pants soon.

I am still running the AI @ 12.5 e3d, and doing 250 of Hcg on Tues/Fri.  

I know it is only the 5th week and things are going to kick in moreso next week, but overall to date, I really am enjoying the ride.  Appetite is still up.  AndMy wife just said that my delts and traps are looking real good, which is nice that she is taking notice.    Aggression is up, but I did get my agitation under control.  My sex drive is in over drive, not a bad thing other then my numerous posts in Dat Ass, and Girls in Yoga pants!  meh, No harm no foul.

Weight today 208.

More to come.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

nice work homeslice


----------



## italian1 (May 2, 2013)

Yo I'm following you PA.  How tall are you @ 208? Sorry if you already said but I didn't see it.


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Yo I'm following you PA.  How tall are you @ 208? Sorry if you already said but I didn't see it.



5'10 brother........started cycle at 196..... 5 weeks in, and ready to grow so more.


----------



## Jada (May 2, 2013)

Doing a great job my bro


----------



## AlphaD (May 3, 2013)

Friday Biotches!

Today was *Shoulder and Tris*

First I have to say that the past few years I have been focusing on heavy progressions, low reps, and programs like 5/3/1.  For this cycle I have done what is considered unconventional to me, adding in the mix high reps days.  Today was one of those days and man my delts and tris are like noodles right now!!!


One arm side lats     15lb x 10, 20 x10, 20 x 10, 25 x 10

Seated Side lats   12lb x 20, 12 x 20, 15 x18, 15x16   ****Slow controlled no bounce.....   This burned me up!!!

Two arm db front raise   15 x10, 20 x10, 25 x10, 25 x 10

Rear Delt Cable Flye    20x15, 20 x 15, 20 x 12, 20 x 10   

ISO Hammer Strength Shoulder press      110 x 10, 120 x 10, 130 x 9, 135 x 7  then 110x 5

Tris

One arm cable pushdown (overhand grip, elbows back)  20 x10, 30 x10, 40 x 10, 50 x10, 60x 10

Overhead Rope    50 x20, 50 x18, 50 x15, 50 x14

Skull Crushers  65 x8, 75 x8, 80 x 8, 85 x8   S/s with presses same weight and reps......



Nothing more to really report........going to pin 250 of Hcg in about 2 hours.......and thats all for now!


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2013)

why no hamstring love alpha?


----------



## AlphaD (May 4, 2013)

RISE said:


> why no hamstring love alpha?



I pin left Quad Monday and do Back and Hams again!!!  Posted on 4/24 in log Hams workout.....


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2013)

ahhh ok, gotchya.


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2013)

You seeing gains?


----------



## AlphaD (May 4, 2013)

Georgia said:


> You seeing gains?



Yeah man, I started at 196......up at 208 now.  Shoulders and Legs are filling out good too.  Should put a before pic up.....gonna try and throw some progress pics maybe next week.


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2013)

Make them nude or I will purposely dislike and neg


----------



## AlphaD (May 4, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Make them nude or I will purposely dislike and neg



Is a walnut shell and a rubber all right!?  =))


----------



## AlphaD (May 6, 2013)

*Update week 6*

Pinned Left Quad, normally don't feel it, but today small initial sting then it was fine.  But when I pulled damn needle out it was a little bent, I was like what the hell.....


*Back*

Underhand seated cable row            4 sets 10    80, 100, 120, 130
       S/S with Reverse grip pulldown  4 sets 10    100, 100, 100, 100

T-Bar Rows      4 sets 10   90,135,145, 150

Machine row low grip    4 sets    70x20, 90 x18, 100 x 15, 100 x15

*Hams*

Lying Leg Curl **hips down Chest up**  4 sets 10    40x10, 50 x10, 60 x 10, 70 x10

Stiff leg Deadlift (Light) ***toes and balls of feet elevated on plates***    4 sets 115 x10, 125 x10, 135x8, 135 x 8

Seated Leg Curl   4 sets 60 x8, 80 x8, 100 x 8, 110 x6 then stripped 70 x7, 50 x 7



Felt good this morning.....I have nothing bad to report. The ride is treating me great and i am doing Hcg shots Tues and Thurs, and still 12.5 asin e3d.  I am going to get some bloods done at end of this week, to see where I am at.  And I am going to go and donate some blood as well.  I am always hungry, could just be in my head, but I made some adjustments to my diet as to where my carb placement is in the day because I am putting a little weight around midsection (insulin resistance possibly???)............all good though I am trying to pack on weight.......I am hornier then all hell, and my wife is getting tired of it!  I am wearing her out.....oh well I think its funny!

Weight today... 209lbs.

More to come.


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

how the hell did the needle bent!


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2013)

He's so strong Jada. It's like pinning a cement block


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2013)

Jada said:


> how the hell did the needle bent!



I don't know man, wasn't real bent but enough!  I thought my leg would be sore from that today but its not.....


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2013)

Georgia said:


> He's so strong Jada. It's like pinning a cement block



HAhaha, something like that, or more like in an f'in hurry again!


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2013)

Today was 

*Chest *

Incline DB press   4 x 10   50, 60, 70, 80

Incline Hammer strength  4 x 10  *** focus on squeezing grips inward  140, 150, 170, 180

Flat DB Flye  4 x 10   20, 25, 30, 30

Machine Presses (More reps for pump)  4 x 20  70, 80, 90, 90


*Biceps*

Machine Preacher Curl  4 x 8    50, 60, 70, 70 then strip set 50x6, 30 x5

One arm db curl (over incline bench) 20, 25, 25, 25 then strip set 15 x5, 12 x5

Low Cable curl   3 x 20   40, 50, 60 x17


Was a little agitated last night, but all good did some deep breathing then did my wife.....whatever works lol!   Took 12.5 of asin last night before bed, and today is my Hcg shot.  I need to stop looking at scale.......  I dropped back to 207.  I got to stop worrying about the weight, and remember the physical changes are what makes this all worth the ride.  My hopes is to be sitting at 215 before pct, so I will practice patience....besides I am only 6 weeks in on a 14 week run.  That is all for now.....


----------



## AlphaD (May 9, 2013)

Wednesday

I didn't do a gym workout, but I did sled pushes, sledgehammer work, and tire flips, for 30 minutes.


Today was *Quads*

Squats ***3 sec up 3 sec down

95x25, 115 x20, 135 x 16, 135 x 15, 135 x15   (The poundages may be light but my body is not accustomed to high reps, so i was trashed)

Hack Squats

180x8, 200 x8, 230 x8, 250 x8 then strip 200 x7, 180 x5

Walking db lunges  30lbs x 10/leg  30 x 10/leg

Leg Ext  ***3sec up/ 3 sec down

60 x 10, 80 x 10, 100 x 10, 110x 8, 120 x 8


Pinned right quad today, went smooth.  This is end of week 6 and I am still feeling great.  I am going to donate blood this weekend, and next week get some bloods done to see where I at with respect to everything.  I am staying hungry all day long so food intake has been no problem.  Haven't had any real bad issues..... a couple breakouts on face.....I have been dosing Vit B5  everyday since 2 weeks before cycle started.  I remain at 12.5 asin e3d and seems to be good at this time.

When I look in the mirror the noticeable changes are amazing.  My quads are growing, and my delts really are coming in good. I say the noticeable changes are amazing to me, compared to when I ran my PH cycles, because with them I put on weight but bodyparts weren't popping if that makes sense.  I am happy camper with my run......

Weight today was 209.6  @ 16.2 %bf

That's all for now.......


----------



## Georgia (May 9, 2013)

Those changes you see are making me really excited to start my own cycle. Ready to see my muscles really come out. I bust my ass in the gym sweating like a mofo and I'm excited about the addition of gear. Keep up that hard work brother


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2013)

good job alpha, its nothing like ur first cycle plus the crazy libido


----------



## AlphaD (May 10, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Those changes you see are making me really excited to start my own cycle. Ready to see my muscles really come out. I bust my ass in the gym sweating like a mofo and I'm excited about the addition of gear. Keep up that hard work brother



Thanks man......!  I was in same boat, busting my ass and the addition though not magical has had it minor improvements, you know.....


----------



## AlphaD (May 10, 2013)

Jada said:


> good job alpha, its nothing like ur first cycle plus the crazy libido



Damn right !   Is it wrong to be thinking about my next cycle!!!  Libido is high on charts and on some days off of them!


----------



## AlphaD (May 13, 2013)

*Week 7*  half way mark.

Pinned Left Quad

*Quad* Workout today

Leg Extension 80x8, 90 x8, 100 x8, 110x8, 110x8 (then strip set 90x5, 70x5, 50 x6)
   superset w/ Leg Press   225 x8, 320 x8, 360 x8, 410x 8, 450 x8

db Bulgarian Split squat *** No rest***  2sets x 15 with 20lbs

Hammer Strength Hack Squat  160 x8, 225 x8, 240 x8, 250 x8 (then strip set 210x5, 180x 4)

*Calves*

Seated Calf raise ***slow***   50lbs fro 3 x12

Leg Press Calf Raise   270x8, 360x8, 400 x8, 420 x8

Body weight Standing calf ***fast w/squeeze at top*** 2 x 25


Pin was nice and smooth today and I was ready for the gym, I rested the weekend.   I just ordered myself some Muscle Egg.  I am getting tired of eating eggs in the morning, so I am going to rotate this in.  Nothing different really to report, still loving it, and ready to crush it this last half.

Starting Weight 196

Today's Weight 210.5


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2013)

Update....

Yesterday was* Back* 

Deadlift  185 x5, 195 x5, 205 x5, 215 x5, 225 x5;  then 285 x3, 315 x3, 335 x3, 350 x3

Straight Arm Pulldown  40x8, 50 x8, 60 x8, 70 x8 then strip set 40 x6, 30 x6

1 arm db rows  50 x8, 55 x8, 60 x8, 65x8 then strip set 60x4, 50x4

under hand cable row   70 x8, 90 x8, 110 x8, 130 x8 then strip set 100x7, 80 x8

Wide grip pulldown   80 x18, 100 x18, 110 x18, 120 x15

After the big deadlifting sets my central nervous system was trashed, took a lot to get the energy up to complete the rest of workout.....but it all felt good.   I also Pinned my Hcg.

Today was* Hams*

Leg Presses **feet High and wide**  actually had balls of feet of platform and pushed slow and steady more reps.180x15, 240x15, 280x15, 330x15

Seated Leg Curl   60 x8, 80 x8, 100x8, 120 x8 then strip set 100x5, 80x5

1 Leg Presses    90x20 115x20, 135 x18, 150 x12/each leg

Lying Leg Curl   60x8, 80x8, 90 x7, 90x6 then strip set 70x4, 50x5



My Legs are pretty shot this week after I hit Quads on Monday and Hams today but they are growing.  Jeans Legs are tight, need to shop for some new clothes!!  Everything else is still going great.  I have my pin down now like it is a habit, i don't even think about it anymore.  Still eating quite a bit......maybe too much!!  lol......hungry all the time.

Today's weight was 211.3    up 15lbs at mid way point!


Stay tuned......


----------



## Georgia (May 15, 2013)

Could it be possible? A 30 pound cycle? NOICE!


----------



## Jada (May 16, 2013)

Making gains brother!!!


----------



## AlphaD (May 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Could it be possible? A 30 pound cycle? NOICE!



My hopes is to be at 215 after pct, we will see though!


----------



## AlphaD (May 17, 2013)

Update

*Yesterday* I did absolutely nothing.  Complete Rest day. 

I pinned right quad I felt some stinging pretty good.  My legs feel pumped and tight most of the day, so I didn't know if that had something to do with it, but nonetheless It don't matter much because its still going in!

Today was *Shoulders*

My goal today 4 Giant Sets of 8 reps

Seated side lats
db shoulder presses
2arm db front raises
machine shoulder press
reverse pec dec

I did this grouping straight thru, then rested 2 minutes and repeated for a total of 4 times.  I didn't list up poundages for the fact it was all over the place.  

I finished with Standing side raises(flexed tris, no bend in elbow)   15x10, 15x10, 15x10
         S/S with Single arm seated db presses       35x8 , 35x8, 35x8

My entire delts were trashed, pumped and burning!!!!  Loved it.

*Triceps*

Overhead Rope Ext   4 x15,  40,50,60,60

Lying Ext    4x8  70, 75, 80, 85

Tri set
2 arm db kickbacks   2 x15  10, 10
Overheard Rope ext  2 x15, 40, 40
Machine pushdowns  2 x15  80, 80


Had an awesome workout, still loving everything.  Getting  a few more breakouts, but controlling it.  Really nothing else, still a horny bastard, and putting away some food.

Today's weight 212.1

More to come.


----------



## Jada (May 19, 2013)

Alpha doing great brother keep it up


----------



## AlphaD (May 23, 2013)

*Update*

I haven't posted for a few days but here is a recap of my week so far..........

*Week 8*

Monday was *Chest*

Flat BB press  w/up 135 x10 x2,  185x8, 205x8, 225x8, 230 x6  then 205x5, 195x4
Inc db press   55x8, 60x8, 65x8, 75x8 then 50x5, 40x5
Flat db press ***high rep  40x15, 45x15, 50x15, 50 x12
Inc flye         30x8, 35x8, 40x8
   S/s  w/ champagne presses 10, 10, 10

*Biceps*

2 arm cable curl  80x8, 100x8, 120x8, 130x8 then strip set 100x5, 90x5
Seated db curl   25x8,30x8, 35x8, 35x6 then strip 25x4, 20x5
Machine Preacher  50x8, 60x8, 65x8, 65x5 then strip set 40x5, 30x4


Tuesday was *Back*

Wide grip pulldown *2 sec hold on bottom    110x8, 120x8, 130x8, 140 x8 then strip set 110x6, 90x6, 70x5
Reverse grip seated cable row   110x8, 120x 8, 130x8, 140x8 then strip set 120x5, 100x5
Bent BB row * overhand grip    115x8, 130x8, 145x8, 155x8
1 arm db row *no rest       60x8, 65x8, 70x8, 75x8
hyper extensions           10,10,10,10

*Hams*

Lying Leg curl *hips pushed in*     50x8, 55x8, 60x8, 65x8
       S/s  w/  Leg Curl Hips and butt up   50x8, 55x8, 60x8, 65x6 then 50x5, 45 x3

db Stiffleg DL   55lbs x15, 15, 12, 12



I pinned Left Quad on Monday and Right one today.   Weight is staying stagnant at 211.   Energy level is really declining and so is my sex drive a bit.  I switched my asin dosage to 12.5 eod, as opposed to e3d.  Still got a bit to go, so I am gonna keep put the food away throwing the weights around.  I ran 2 miles yesterday on my off day and tonight I am gonna hit up Legs.  More to come...........


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2013)

Looking really good man.  great log.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2013)

Update 

Friday was *Shoulders*

Seated side lats 20x8, 25x8, 30x8, 30x8 then strip set 20x6, 15x6
Bent over db lats raise ***standing    15x15, 20x15, 25x13, 25x12
Cable side lat (multi unit machine w/ odd poundages)  13x8,17x8, 17x8, 17x8
Hammer Strength Machine press    w/up 90 x 15,  140x8, 150x8, 160x6, 160x5
Cybex Machine Press     50x12, 50x10

* Tris*
Tricep Cable pushdown ***elbows back 2inches     100x12, 110x12, 120x12, 120x12
Lying tricep Press and Extension combo                 75x8/8, 80x7/7, 80x7/7
Seated Machine dip  80x12, 100x8, 110x8, 120x8 then strip set 90x5, 60x5

*Saturday and Sunday rested*


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2013)

Monday Memorial day.

I pinned left Quad and skipped Gym to spend some outdoor time with wife and son.  Catch some Memorial Day services, then played basketball with my boy.  Also hiked at a park, then we rented a paddleboat for 30 minutes and a canoe for the other 30 minutes.......Great outdoor day, remembering why can be free to do what we were doing.....Thank you veterans!

Today, Tuesdays was *Quads*

*Giant Warm-up*.  I did the following exercises as a pre-exhaust, with 30 sec break in between sets.  They were not as a superset. 

Leg Ext  50x10, 60x10, 100x8, 110x8, 120x8, 130x8
Hack Squat 110x8,160x8,200x8, 250x8
Leg Press ***High reps    180x20, 240x20, 260x20

*Giant Set*  These were performed as a super-set w/ 3 minute rest in between sets.

Hack Squat *** Feet together      Set 1  180x10, set 2  200x 10,  set 3  205x10
Leg Press ***Feet low                 Set 1  270x10, set 2  280x10,  set 3  285x10
Leg Press *** Feet high and wide  Set 1  270x10, set 2  280x10,  set 3  285x10

Then I hit Leg extension  for 2 sets  50x10, 70x10

Legs were thrashed and burning and still pumped as I type.  This is *week 9* still holding at 211.6 (15lb gain).  I got some time yet.  I have noticed that since last week (week 8) my energy level has been declining, and my sex drive has leveled out.  I have increased my asin dosage to 12.5 M/W/F.  I like what I see in this cycle so far, as I said before I am really happy at this point.  Breakouts have not been a big issue as of yet, few spots on face and chest now and then but nothing uncontrollable. I have been on a constant dosage of vitb5 since the start, so I don't know if that may be helping.  The only negative I have had some far is my Bf %has risen a bit, which I knew it would, so no biggie.

Today's Body Comp analyzer
Weight 211.6lbs
Fat% 18.3
Fat mass 38.70
FFM  172.9lbs

More to come!


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2013)

Continued week 9 Update

Wednesday I hit up *Chest*

Incline BB Press    135x10, 155x 10, 175x8, 185x8, 195 x8, 205 x6 then striped set  185x5, 135x6
Iso Wide Hammer Strength Machine Press **4 sec down  180x8, 220x8, 250x8, 270 x8 then strip set 180x8, 90x8
Flat db "Press Flye"    25x8, 30x8, 35x8, 40x8  then strip set 30x6, 20x6
Machine Dip      60x10, 80x8, 100x8, 120x8

* Biceps     *

Two arm cable curl    80x10, 100x8, 120x8, 140x8  thne strip set 110x6, 90x5
Barbell Curls  **Elbows back bar tight to body   65x8, 70x8, 75x8, 75 x7
Inc db curls  20x8, 25x8, 30x8  then strip set 25x5, 20x3

*Today*  Thursday was *back*

Wide Grip Pulldown  w/up 70x20, 80x15; 120x8, 140x8, 150x8, 160x8 then strip set 130x6, 100x6, 90x7
Hammer Strength Supported row     180x8, 200x8, 210x8, 215x8 then strip set 200x4, 180x6
2 arm incline db row **2 sec hold at top   35x8, 40x8, 45x8, 45x7
Deadlift     w/up 135 x15, 135x15;  185x5, 205x5, 225x3, 235x3, 245x3, 255x1, 275x1, 280x1

*Hams * 

Seated leg Curl    60x8, 80x8, 100x8, 120x8  then strip set 100x6, 80x6
Lying Leg Curl      50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 70x7 then strip set 50x7, 40x5


Pinned Right Quad this morning.  Still haven't move to another location yet, staying w/quads.   M/W/F is working good for me with the asin @12.5.  I continue to inject Hcg on Tues/Thurs.  Still going smooth.  The last couple of weeks I have been lacking energy, and my back gets hot at night in bed, sometimes minor insomnia, but those could from be anything and not the test.  This cycle will be winding down in a handful of weeks, and I will will take the break to prepare for my next cycle adventure, as soon as I research some options.....Thats all for now...


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2013)

Haven't updated for a few days........here's what's going on

Last Friday *Shoulders*

Seated side lats  **Tempo Slow**    20x8,25x8, 30x8, 30x8 then strip set 29x6, 15x5
Bent over db raises        20x15, 25x15, 25x14, 25x12
Cable side lats ** locked elbow straight arm **  15 x8, 20x8, 30x8, 30x8
BB Shoulder press **Standing   95x5, 115x5, 125x5, 135x5
Cybex Machine Press              70x8, 80x8, 80x7

*Triceps*

Tri Cable pushdowns  **elbows pulled back     80x12, 90x12, 100 x12, 120 x10, 130 x10
Skull Crushers          75x8, 80x8, 85x7, 80x6
Two arm cable kick back    40x12, 45x12


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2013)

Monday Started *Week 10*  so I pinned my Left Quad and didn't hit gym this day due to work


Tuesday was  *Back*

Underhand Grip seated cable row     100x8, 110x8, 130x8, 150x8 then strip set 130x6, 110x6
1 arm db row            50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 80x8, 100x5
Over hand BB row       115x12, 135x12, 145x12, 150x12
DeadLift                  W/up 135x8, 155x8   then 245x3, 265x3, 275x3, 285x2, 295x2, 305x2, 315x1, 325x1
Wide grip pulldowns    100x8, 120x8, 130x7, 150x6 then strip set 120x5, 100x5

*Hams*

Seated Leg Curl     85x8, 95x8, 105x8
Lying Leg Curl  **butt down            60x8, 65x8, 70x6
         S/S  Lying Leg Curl **butt up 60x8, 65x8 , 70x5



Today was *Chest*

45 degree Inc db press    w/up 55x8,  then 60x12, 70x10, 80x8, 85x6
30 degree Inc db flyes     25x8, 30x8, 35x8, 40x7 then strip 25x6
Flat BB press  ** High rep    135x15, 155x15, 165 x15
Hammer Strength Flat Press   180x7, 200x6, 215x5
Cable Crossover ** Max Stretch    25x20, 25x18, 25x18, 25x17

* Biceps*

Barbell Curl   **Slow Tempo    50x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x6
Low Cable Curl   100x8, 105x8, 110x7, 110x7 then strip set 95x5, 85x3
Seated db curls   20x15, 20x15



Up until now I haven't really had a problem with breakouts but the past week I started to break out a little more then normal, but only on the chest so I went and bought the clearisil ultra pads and it has done a great job of  clearing it up.  My energy levels have been really tanking for a couple of weeks, makes the working out part tough, but I try to slam one cup of black coffee before workout.  

Weight wise I have leveled off and have been fluctuating between 211 and 213, since about week 7.  By all means I am not complaining since I started the journey at 196.  My bodyfat has however went up to 18.3, not where I wanted to be but I was going for mass this round so I can deal with that and getting my abs back afterwords....lol!

I have already began thinking about my next cycle, and I want to put something in the mix that will give me more strength increases.  Don't get me wrong I am glad i ran a Test only cycle but I want better strength increases next cycle.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 6, 2013)

Thursday Update   

I pinned right Quad today then I went to workout *Quads*

Squat    w/up 115x15, 135x15, 155 x15   then 225x5, 245x5, 255x5, 265x5, 275x5
Hack Squat    180x8, 250x8, 280x8, 360x8, 410x8
Leg Press  S/S       270x8, 360x8, 450x8, 475x6, 500x5
    Leg Ext             80x8, 80x8, 80x8, 80x 8, 80x8

Not much more to report other then finishing up my 10th week and tomorrow is shoulders.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 7, 2013)

Friday Update........this wraps up week 10 of the run and only a few more weeks to go.


*Shoulders*

Today I focus on hitting all heads of the delts, with slow fluid movement.

Seated side lats **Triceps squeezed, elbow locked Tempo 4040       15x10, 15x10, 20x10 20x10 then strip set 15x6, 12x5
Seated Front delt raises ** brought up then closed in front of eyes   12x10, 15x10, 20x10, 20x9
Bent over rear delts db raises         20x8, 20x8, 20x8, 20x8 then 15x6, 10x5
Machine Shoulder press        60x10, 80x8, 90x8, 100x6, 100x5
Cable side lats     20x12, 20x12  


Finished out week strong, feeling good and sore from the workouts.   Just really wish I had more strength increases.  My weight is still bouncing between 210-212,  today was 211.4, (roughly 15lbs gain since start, not bad for Test only cycle.  I do know that I will have to shed some bf, I put a few pounds on to say the least, lost my abs......I am just hungry all the time.  I am posting this pic up.......

Started at 196lbs

Now   5'10   211lbs


----------

